# F-16 Birdstrike



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting video of an F-16D with instructor in back. Bird ingestion upon takeoff results in flameout. Instructor reminds pilot to keep flying and pilot begins turn back. Attempts at a restart fail and speed falls. Just prior to stall they both punch out.

That's a multimillion dollar bird.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats been posted before. Its not an F-16, but a Canadian trainer. I can't think of the name of it off the top of my head right now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2007)

It's a BAE Hawk CT-155.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Now, how did I get a feeling you might know that, Joe?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Interesting. Bad guess on my part.


----------

